# My 8x3x3 Viv Build



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

I have decided to assemble my 8x3x3 vivarium for my lizard before I go uni as she has out grown her 4x2x2. It was purchased for £30 but did cost £60 to courier  Once I got it, I flat packed it and it has been in storage for the last few months.

I started by assembling the viv in my sisters room  ( I don't know how I got her to agree to let me put an 8ft cage in her room with a massive lizard ) Behave she's under age !

I wanted to make a fake rock background,so I made a lil trip to wickes to get a few supplies.

Measured the polystyrene in the viv:









I then drew on some stones:









Then it came to the time consuming process of hand carving it all out!









After that pain staking process, It had its first coat of sandstone grout to strengthen it and make it waterproof:









I then did the same process to the sides

























This is as far as I have got. Progress should be daily. Hope you enjoy the thread.


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Looking good.

Cute kittens too


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

GeeUK said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Cute kittens too


Cute kittens ??!? where? I only see lizard food:whistling2:


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

Not much progress today as wickes never had any polystyrene and wont have any untill Friday! Just laid out the ground level really and planning the rest of it:


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

Still little progress as wickes has still not got the polystyrene in until wednesday now !! I used some polystyrene I had lying around to do this


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

looks very nice!


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking good you've done a great job so far


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

thats HUGE!! for a bosc?


----------



## chrislb (Mar 9, 2011)

That's gonna look like the dog's danglies once its finished!! Good luck matey! :2thumb:


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

cheers for the great comments, will be for my bosc  maybe another one too :mf_dribble:


----------



## reece3174 (Jul 24, 2011)

where on earth did you get such a big viv for £30?! :gasp:


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

santa clause


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

Small update, Finally got some more polystyrene  this is what I did this evening. Hopefully with more to come  oh my gf helped aswell, she held some polystyrene...


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

This is looking like a good build!


----------



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

I like what you did to your polystyrene  hows the progress going?


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

loads of progress since, just not had time to put piks up. it will be having its final coat of grout today  ill get some piks up once i have got the grout on


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

I know I have not updated this in a while, but it does not mean nothing has happened !!! Everything has been put in place with no more nails and toothpiks, A whole load of supports and barriers have been made to keep it safe and all the tiles, the backing and the wiring are in place! Ill let the piks do the talking.

here all the double sided tape and wiring are in place









Once the backing is in place I began to secure the bricks and tiles









I then put everything in place as it should









This is it with the final coat of grout on









Then the painting began tonight! not dry or finished but you get the idea









Should be finished by Saturday night  slate or rate as usual


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

The bosc is going to be happy in there!! looks great :2thumb:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

That is a mental viv, I'd be happy living in there. Get away from this mad house at least.

Good luck with the rest of the build


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

viv is finally finished people, my bosc is loving space. she looks so small in such a big viv !! will upload piks later today


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

finally all the harwork paid off, she loves it !

Just added some effects to the walls:

















Then had to get the top on









Finally all the wiring, lights..etc put in place, substarte in and finally spike in!

































finally spike in her final viv!


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats a fantastic build and effort well done !:2thumb: your bosc is a very lucky girl


----------



## modified (May 20, 2010)

looks amazing mate! well done! and am sure your girl will love her new home


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice looking viv, good effort, awesome like kinda like a ancient mayan type with all the ramps, pillars and the big open surfaces.

That tunnel on the left i'd fill that with soil tamp it in dig a short tunnel out if it and try to get him to dig his burrow in there.


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

cheers for all the great replies  didnt think about filling that tuneel with soil/sand might give it a go


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Mine loves his borrow, gives him his own secure hidey hole.

Rexx is much happier he has his as he dug it himself so its his safe zone.

Throw some cockroaches or marios in there and he'll dig them out good exercise.

All your levels and walkways look awesome. Might have to steal some of your ideas and mod mine.


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

BoscMonster said:


> Mine loves his borrow, gives him his own secure hidey hole.
> 
> Rexx is much happier he has his as he dug it himself so its his safe zone.
> 
> ...


just a quick one mate, what sand/soil mis do I use. I dont want it caving in on her


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

s3kcy said:


> just a quick one mate, what sand/soil mis do I use. I dont want it caving in on her


Just standard B&Q/Homebase TopSoil should say its been screened and sterilised and Childrens Play Sand.
They will both be sterilised against anything toxic or biologically harmfull and screen against any foreign objects.
Mix 60%soil 40%sand give or take, and tamp it in so its nice and tight to stop it collapsing.
Both will be really moist but thats ok.


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

BoscMonster said:


> Just standard B&Q/Homebase TopSoil should say its been screened and sterilised and Childrens Play Sand.
> They will both be sterilised against anything toxic or biologically harmfull and screen against any foreign objects.
> Mix 60%soil 40%sand give or take, and tamp it in so its nice and tight to stop it collapsing.
> Both will be really moist but thats ok.


 
got 4 bags of their soild and a bag and a half of sand. I use the same mix atm so should all be good, might try it soon


----------



## DanielF (Oct 31, 2010)

s3kcy said:


> Small update, Finally got some more polystyrene  this is what I did this evening. Hopefully with more to come  *oh my gf helped aswell, she held some polystyrene*...
> image


Sounds just like mine :lol2:


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

just a lil update, got a bosc to parter my spike. they were not too fonf of each other at first but then this happened:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

that is brilliant :no1:


----------



## longjon75 (Jul 10, 2009)

*viv*

thats a great thread with great pics mate:2thumb:


----------



## mark_young (Sep 26, 2011)

In lookin to get a bosc and was thinkin of building a viv but I don't no were the best place to look for a ready made 8x3x3 viv from?


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

tbh mate, this is the first ready made viv i have seen of its size. if you want one like this your better of making it yourself tbh


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

s3kcy said:


> just a lil update, got a bosc to parter my spike. they were not too fonf of each other at first but then this happened:
> image
> image


Interesting..... Its the Bosc Spoon! 

I have not checked the date of this thread, but any outcome of the encounter??


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

maybee.....


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

s3kcy said:


>


Is that a cigarette I see?? :lol2:

BTW, well done on the eggs.. definately looking a baby Sav at some point, and since you have eggs and all..


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Sensational! Congrats!


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

cheers for all the coments


----------



## lonewolf92 (Dec 2, 2011)

fantastic build an well done on the eggs :2thumb:
they both look really happy and relaxed


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

not been on in a while, thought i would update with some piks:


















unfortunately the eggs from above did not survive


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

great bulid man how are u heating that big viv? looks great:2thumb:


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

patterson1980 said:


> great bulid man how are u heating that big viv? looks great:2thumb:


cheers mate, and with a nuclear power station:lol2:

left hand side brick hide has a 2ft heating mat. left hand side basking area has a 100watt bulb I beleive. Red night light im same position. In the centre is has 150watt cerammic bulb which comes on for 30 mins every hour during 9am-9pm and 15 mins from 9pm to 9am. On cool side there is another 100 watt bulb to help keep up temps


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

Excellent thred!


----------



## craigbeddows (Jan 1, 2013)

really good viv build mate! look awsome, and your boscs look really happy. i tip my cap to ya my good fellow


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments. Not been on in a while.

I am hopefully moving out soon so I will use that as an excuse to rebuild it :whistling2:


----------

